# Durchquerung Harburger Berge am Samstag den 12.01



## Lupus (8. Januar 2002)

Hallo Radler(innen),

am nächsten Samstag, den 12.01.2002 um 12:30 wollte ich zu einer mittleren Tour quer durch die Harburger Berge starten. Viele Single Trails, etwas Straße und der Rest Waldwege. Länge ca. 30-60 KM, Dauer max. bis zum Dunkelwerden, Höhenmeter und Profile  unbekannt. Die Tour geht vom Treffpunkt Richtung Hitfeld, von dort nach Marmstorf, dann Richtung Heimfeld, Fischbek und wieder zurück. Bei Bedarf und abhängig von der Gruppe sind natürlich auch Abkürzungen möglich.

Treffen ist der große Parkplatz versetzt gegenüber der Karlstein Schenke; halt da wo es von der Rosengartenstraße ab zum Karlstein geht  

Zur Rosengartenstraße kommt man von der A261, Abfahrt Tötensen bzw. aus Richtung Harburg, Bremer Str. über Vahrendorf, alles Richtung Sieversen und dann der Hauptstr. durch den Wald gen Osten folgen. Der Parkplatz ist ab Höhe Sieversen ca. nach 5 KM auf der rechten Seite kurz vor Ende des Waldes.
Auf die strammen Schenkel !!   
Lupus


----------



## Rabbit (9. Januar 2002)

Moin Lupus,

ich erinnere mich noch an deine Mail:


> *Was wäre denn ausser Kärntner Hütte ein adäquater Treffpunkt, den alle finden ??
> Die Buskehre am Friedhof wäre eigentlich ganz ok.
> *


 Na gut, sollte ich den Treffpunkt finden, bin ich natürlich dabei! 

Hier noch mal eine Hilfestellung:
Unten rechts auf der Karte die Ausfahrt "Tötensen". Was sich dann von rechts nach links quasi horizontal durch das Bild zieht ist die Rosengartenstrasse. Den Kartenausschnitt in Originalgröße könnt ihr ggf. per E-Mail bei mir beziehen oder wenn ich Bischi heute noch erreiche in Kürze von "unserer" Homepage (siehe unten). Kurt habe ich gebeten noch den richtigen Parkplatz zu markieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heidjer (9. Januar 2002)

Ich weiß noch nicht, ob ich es schaffe, hätte aber große Lust.

Da ich aus Lüneburg "anreisen" würde ( Fahrzeit ca. 1 Stunde) wäre es gut, wenn Ihr hier  das 2 1/2  Stunden vorher posten würdet.
Oder eine SMS an 0160 6306560?

Bis dann und danke


----------



## Rabbit (9. Januar 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von heidjer _
> *Da ich aus Lüneburg "anreisen" würde ( Fahrzeit ca. 1 Stunde) wäre es gut, wenn Ihr hier  das 2 1/2  Stunden vorher posten würdet.
> *


Hm, ...
was genau bitte erwartest Du, daß wir *"das"* hier 2,5 Stunden vorher posten?

BTW: Ausreden lassen wir in Anbetracht der doch wohl moderaten Startzeit dieses mal nicht gelten!
Nehmet euch ein Beispiel an den ritterlichen, ja sogar heroischen Heldentaten des berliner Adels und vergesset nicht:
Nur die Harten kommen in'n Garten


----------



## toby_mc (9. Januar 2002)

Ich kann wohl auch nicht, auch wenn ich ja nun wirklich mal Lust gehabt hätte.

Aber ich werde am Samstag meine Arbeitskraft meinem Brötchengeber zur Verfügung stellen (müssen)...  

Aber vielleicht das nächste mal...

Rabbit: sag doch mal bescheid wenn Du das Tunneltal durchquerst !

Andreas


----------



## heidjer (9. Januar 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit _
> *
> Hm, ...
> was genau bitte erwartest Du, daß wir "das" hier 2,5 Stunden vorher posten?
> ...



Sorry, war wohl umnachtet so früh am Morgen.

Postet bitte, falls die Tour kurzfristig nicht stattfinden sollte.

Wäre sonst schade um Zeit und Benzin für mich.


Gruß

Ingo


----------



## Rabbit (9. Januar 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von heidjer _
> *
> Postet bitte, falls die Tour kurzfristig nicht stattfinden sollte.
> *


Wie schon gesagt: Nur die Harten kommen in'n Garten!
Gefahren wird also bei jedem Wetter 

Natürlich nicht! Wenn's schon morgens gießt, wie aus Kübeln, fahren wir sicher nicht 

Hm, interessant. Habe gerade mal bei www.wetter.com reingeschaut. Wenn's stimmt, soll's am Samstag schneien 
Aber Schnee ist ja kein Regen 

Ist schon klar, Samstag morgen vor der Abfahrt natürlich hier rein schauen!!


----------



## gage_ (9. Januar 2002)

Moin Jungs (ggfs. Maedels ),

ich kann leider nicht mit. Mangels Material. Wenn ich Samstag wieder ein komplett montiertes Bike habe, dann ist das eher eins mit 24" und viel zu viel Federweg als dass ich damit 60km Touren bestreiten wollte 

Mein Hardtail laeuft wohl erst wieder Ende des Monats ...

Gregor.


----------



## Rabbit (10. Januar 2002)

Liebe Leute lasst euch sagen,
die *Doris* kommt mit,
bevor sie sich läßt schlagen 

@Gregor: Sieh' mal zu, daß Du deine Karre wieder flott bekommst damit wir dieses Jahr mal ein wenig mehr Touren gemeinsam fahren als im letzten Jahr


----------



## Bischi (11. Januar 2002)

so wie´s aussieht, werden wir wohl ohne den angekündigten VIP-Fahrer aus Hanover an den Start gehen müssen. Leider gibt es da unten arbeitstechnisch soviel zu tun, dass quen uns bei unserer Tour nicht mit Seiner Anwesenheit beglücken wird  .

mfg, Bischi


----------



## Lupus (11. Januar 2002)

Na das schaut ja dann fast nach einer Besetzung wie beim letzten Mal aus. StefanXX und einer meiner Norderstedter muß auch arbeiten.

Was machen die eigentlich alle aus Ihrem Leben ? Biken !!!!!

@Bischi, nimm Dir diesmal was zu Essen und zu Trinken mit !!

CU
Lupus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupus (11. Januar 2002)

Na das schaut ja dann fast nach einer Besetzung wie beim letzten Mal aus. StefanXX und einer meiner Norderstedter muß auch arbeiten.

Was machen die eigentlich alle aus Ihrem Leben ? Biken !!!!!

@Bischi, nimm Dir diesmal was zu Essen und zu Trinken mit !!

CU
Lupus


----------



## Rabbit (11. Januar 2002)

Hm, dann fahren wir ja fast alleine 

Als ich gestern Abend mit Doris telefonierte klingelte es bei Ihr auch ständig auf der anderen Leitung:
Erst sprach Kurt auf den AB um ihr die frohe Kunde von der Tour mitzuteilen (aber das hatte ich ja schon längst  )
Dann rief noch Bodo an und teilte wohl mit, daß er verhindert sei!

Schon lustig! Sind denn die alle Fahnenflüchtig  ???


----------



## Lupus (11. Januar 2002)

Na das schaut ja dann fast nach einer Besetzung wie beim letzten Mal aus. StefanXX und einer meiner Norderstedter muß auch arbeiten.

Was machen die eigentlich alle aus Ihrem Leben ? Biken !!!!!

@Bischi, nimm Dir diesmal was zu Essen und zu Trinken mit !!

CU
Lupus


----------



## Bischi (11. Januar 2002)

was machst du eigentlich ausser alle beiträge 3x zu schreiben ? *gg*  

mfg, Bischi


----------



## Rabbit (11. Januar 2002)

Sag mal Bischi, beantwortest Du deine PM's eigentlich nicht?
HAbe dich bereits heute morgen mal angeschrieben, um zu wissen, wo Du steckst!
Und jetzt habe ich dir gerade noch eine geschrieben 

BTW: Was machst Du eigentlich den ganzen Tag?


----------



## Rabbit (11. Januar 2002)

Ach so, weils ja gestern nicht geklappt hatte hier nochmal die "neue" Map


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Badehose (11. Januar 2002)

Ja wenn man Eure Beiträge so liest bekommt man richtig Lust mitzufahren. 
Kurzum ich bin dabei. Wird doch gemütlich, oder?

Bischi: Wir hatten ja mal zwecks Nachtfahrt gemailt. Sorry, habe ich leider etwas vernachlässigt wg. Job. Aber das kann am Samstag dann in aller Ausführlichkeit besprochen werden. Und potentielle Mittäter sind ja auch reichlich vorhanden. 

Bin gespannt und freue mich.

Gene


----------



## Bischi (11. Januar 2002)

sorry man...   ich arbeite...   bin jetzt aber zuhause per icq erreichbar...  

@badehose:  BESTE ENTSCHEIDUNG WO GIBT  

mfg, Bischi


----------



## Mira (11. Januar 2002)

Liebe Frohnaturen!

Vielleicht wäre es besser, ihr würdet den Schlitten oder besser noch die Schlittschuhe anschnallen???
Ich war jedenfalls vor einer Woche dort, wo Ihr morgen vermeintlich biken wollt - viel Spaß beim "Wer hat die meisten blauen Flecken" - Wettkampf!

Will sagen, daß das Eis auf den Waldwegen (nicht Singletrails) sicher noch nicht genügend weggefroren ist, um dort wieder (vernünftig) zu fahren, denn wenn es auf einigen nordhamburgischen Wegen (in Ohsldorf zB.) noch vereist ist, wirds in Harburg noch schlimmer sein...

Aber ich will Euch nicht um Eure Euphorie berauben, ich für mein Teil setz mich 2 Stunden auf die Rolle (da fällt man wenigstens nicht um!) und warte auf wärmeres Wetter!

Mfg Mira


----------



## Lupus (11. Januar 2002)

hält besser - oder ??

Ich war letztes WoEnde Samstag (ohne Spikes) und Sonntag (mit Spikes) unterwegs. War nicht langweilig und hat viel Spaß gemacht. 
Mittlerweile ist aber viel von dem Eis weggeschmolzen, so daß morgen etwas weniger Spaß da sein wird. 

CU 
Lupus


----------



## gage_ (11. Januar 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Mira _
> *
> Ich war jedenfalls vor einer Woche dort, wo Ihr morgen vermeintlich biken wollt - viel Spaß beim "Wer hat die meisten blauen Flecken" - Wettkampf!
> *



Ach komm  Luft raus, Sattel rein, Clickies runter, Plattform rauf, dann geht das 

@Rabbit .. ich tu mein bestes .. aber ein Bike ohne Bremsen, und eins ohne Vorbau sind wohl akzeptable Gruende um nicht mitzukoennen, oder?


----------



## Rabbit (11. Januar 2002)

So Freunde,

komme gerade aus der City von Ahrensburg und was mußte ich feststellen? Es schneit 
Zudem schickt es sich an, daß das Zeug auch noch liegenbleibt.
Das wird sicher eine nette Tour morgen.

@gageC: Deine Entschuldigung kann gerade noch akzeptiert werden.
Obwohl Du ja nach eigenen Auskünften über ein Rad verfügst, bei welchem "nur" die Bremsen fehlen und eines ohne Vorbau.
Was also bitte schön hält dich davon ab, aus Zwei nicht-komplett-Räder ein Komplettrad zu bauen?
Sieht vielleicht ein bischen Merkwürdig aus dein Hardtail mit 'ner Gabel, wo nur'n 24" Rad drinne steckt, aber fahrbar sollte das doch sein 
Zumindest würdest Du damit wenigstens auf das Punktekonto für erlernte Fahrtechnik einen großen Bonus einheimsen können 

@mira: Du willst doch wohl nicht etwa unsere Moral unterwandern  ?
Nur durch solche Einsätze gelangt man zu Ruhm und Ehre 

Also bis Morgen


----------



## Mira (11. Januar 2002)

Na denn, viel Spaß Euch!!


MFG Mira


----------



## gage_ (11. Januar 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit _
> *
> Obwohl Du ja nach eigenen Auskünften über ein Rad verfügst, bei welchem "nur" die Bremsen fehlen und eines ohne Vorbau.
> Was also bitte schön hält dich davon ab, aus Zwei nicht-komplett-Räder ein Komplettrad zu bauen?
> *



Aaaalso (nicht, dass ich auf diese Frage nicht vorbereitet gewesen waere ):

1. Schon mal Scheibenbremsfelgen mit HS33 gefahren? Oder 24" mit 26" Cantisockeln?
2. Schon mal ein Steckachsen-Laufrad mit Schnellspanner gefahren? Oder umgekehrt?
3. Schon mal nen Vector aus ner VRO ausgebaut?

Okay, ich gebe zu, Letzteres ist moeglich, aber suuuper nervig .. vor allem wenn man den neuen Vorbau (schon lange geordert) jeden Tag erwartet?

Komisch aussehen ist nicht das Thema, zumal von "nur 24"" echt nicht die Rede sein kann ... so einen Space in 2.35" kannst Du auch in einen Grand Cherokee einbauen ohne dass sich jemand wundert 

Die Fahrtechnik Punkte sahne ich dann ab, wenn alles wieder laeuft 

Gregor.

P.S.: *MIST!!!* Jetzt haette ich das Fully fast noch an den Start bekommen, aber nur weil mir so ein paar $&@#(&[email protected]# Magura Spacer fehlen ...


----------



## Rabbit (11. Januar 2002)

Guten Abend Freunde des Bergfahrrades 

Wie ich heute Abend im Regionalprogramm auf NDR erfahren mußte, soll's nun morgen Schneeregen geben. Schnee alleine wäre ja nicht so schlimm, aber Schneeregen?

Vielleicht sollten wir die Tour doch besser auf Sonntag verschieben? Da soll nämlich die Sonne auch mal ein wenig scheinen und die Temperaturen auf 4-5 Grad steigen 

Ich denke wir sollten das morgen Vormittag entscheiden, schließlich irrt sich ja auch mal der Wetterbericht


----------



## Bischi (12. Januar 2002)

abwarten...     ich geh jetzt noch n paar Ts umhaun und dann ab-ins-bett.de *g*. ich hoffe mal wenn ich nachher aufwache, sieht das draussen n bissl anders aus.

Naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupus (12. Januar 2002)

Fahrrad deffekt, zu Rutschig, lieber auf der Rolle fahren, Wetter *******, muß Arbeiten, keine Lust, Berge zu hoch, zu steil, zu flach, nicht da, zu matschig, zu weit, würd ja gern mitkommen aber.....

In diesem Forum erlebt man ja viel - auch das Biken ?

Scheiß aufs Wetter !! Der Rest der Lebns diktiert uns doch schon genug  !!   

Lupus


----------



## Bischi (12. Januar 2002)

ich werd´ gleich noch Einkaufen, um dem Hunger in der Harburger Bergen mithilfe eines dieser leckeren Müsliriegel entgegentreten zu können und mich dann direkt auf den Weg zum vereinbarten Treffpunkt machen. Wenn sich noch was ändern sollte: 0179-2261841 


mfg, Bischi


----------



## Alan (12. Januar 2002)

Wetter in Harburg um 9.20 Uhr:

geschlossene Wolkendecke, wenig Wind, die Fahnen bei OBI bewegen sich nur leicht. Temperatur ca. 4° C, trocken, hat in der Nacht geregnet/geschneit. Ist aber - zumindest in der Stadt - geschmolzen. Dürfte eine Matschepampe-Schlacht werden. 
Am vergangenen Sonntag waren die Wege in der Heide noch schwer vereist, aber in der Woche war es ja warm genug. Vorsicht ist jedoch angesagt. 


Mit neiderfüllten Grüssen aus dem Büro...

Det, der bis zum Einbruch der Dunkelheit arbeiten wird.....

@Mira: Zwei Stunden auf der Rolle?!?!?!?! Naja, eben "auch sich schinden" Hab es selbst in meinen besten Zeiten nur auf 90 min gebracht...


----------



## Rabbit (12. Januar 2002)

Moin Det!

Danke für den Bericht über die wirklich aussichtsreiche Wetterlage im Einsatzgebiet.
Immer gut, wenn man seine Pioniere zwecks Erkundung solcher und anderer Gegenbenheiten direkt im Einsatzgebiet stationiert hat 
Unsere Gedanken werden bei Dir sein. Sollten wir uns gen Osten ein wenig verfahren, werden wir mal bei dir reinschauen 

Dann werde ich jetzt mal in den Keller gehen, den Mudcatcher anbauen und aufbrechen um die Doris abzuholen 

Bis nachher,
Harry


----------



## dirk f. (13. Januar 2002)

Sagt mal bescheid, wenn ihr wieder sone Tour macht!


----------



## Bischi (14. Januar 2002)

Zusammenfassung einer Tourdurch die Harburger Berge
oder:

*Ein Indianer kennt keinen Schmerz*

da Harry ja irgendwie verschollen ist (hat irgendwas von ´ner Weiterbildung bis Mittwoch erzählt) werd´ ich die Zusammenfassung der Tour mal in meine bewährten Hände nehmen *g*.

*Tourdaten* 

*Startzeit:* 13:00
*Tourende:* 17:30
*Tourlänge:* um die 35 km
*Wetter:* Saukalt, Nebel
*Bodenbeschaffenheit:* mäßig bis besch****
*Teilnehmer:* Gene, Doris, Harry, Kurt und Ich (Bischi)


Tja...  mit ein wenig Verspätung traf ich also am verabredeten Treffpunkt ein. Kurt, der an diesem Tag dank seiner unschlagbaren Ortskenntnisse mal wieder unser Anführer sein sollte, kam mir kurz vorm Parkplatz bereits entgegengefahren. Wie sich herausstellte, hatten die anderen Ihn losgeschickt um mich (vermeintlich verfahren) auf einem der anderen Parkplätze zu suchen. Ohne langes Federlesen packte ich also mein Rad aus dem Auto um so schnell wie möglich aufbrechen zu können. Harry und Doris machten schon einen etwas verkrampften Eindruck der wohl auf die Kälte zurückzuführen war, die während Ihres Wartens auf mich in den beiden hochkroch. Die Zeitspanne, welche die beiden schon auf dem Parkplatz verbracht hatten, liess sich nur aus Doris Aussage erahnen, derer nach Sie schon fast Ihr komplettes Fresspaket der eigentlichen Verwendung zugeführt hatte. 

Also...  direkt anchdem ich mein Rad fahrbereit gemacht hatte, traf auch schon Kurt ein, so dass es direkt losgehen konnte. Wie sich schon auf den ersten 100 Metern herausstellen sollte, war die Bodenbeschaffenheit alles andere als einladend. Eine dicke Eisschicht bedeckte fast alle grösseren Wege, so dass wir uns, dem Fehlen von Spikes Tribut zollend, fast ständig am Abgrund der den Weg säumenden Gräben entlanghangelten *g*.

Dies bekam auch Harry nach den ersten 200 Metern zu spüren. während Doris, Gene und Kurt schon den ersten Anstieg zum Karlstein bewältigten, hörte ich hinter mir ein etwas lauteres Scheppern und einen wütenden Harry der meinte "Sch****, das war´s dann wohl für mich". Der Grund war ein Chainsuck der einen Teil seiner Kette kurzerhand in die ewigen Jagdgründe der Bike-Zuliefer-Industrie beförderte. Aber halb so schlimm...  dank Genes Kettennieter und seiner Fähigkeit mit dem Ding auch umzugehen, war das Problem in Null komma Nix behoben und unsere Fahrt durch Harburg Forrest konnte fortgesetzt werden. 

Leider kann Ich die komplette Tour hier nicht für Euch nachvollziehen, da mein Orientierungssinn mich, dank Kurts einzigartiger Fähigkeit so dermassen kreuz und quer durch die Botanik zu fahren, schon nach knapp einer halben Stunde velassen hatte.  Und hier kommen wir wieder zu Kurts "Hier war doch mal ein Weg". Dies führte dazu, dass wir uns auf teilweise sehr abenteuerlichen Pfaden mit Buschmessern unseren Weg bahnen und uns gegen fleischfressende Pflanzen, Aligatoren und allerlei ähnliches Unzeugs zur Wehr setzen mussten. Ok...   das mit den Aligatoren war gelogen, aber abenteuerlich war es schon *g*. 

Einer dieser Wege, welcher eigentlich ziehmlich gut befahrbar war, sollte später eine wichtige Rolle bei der Findung einer Überschrift für diesen Beitrag spielen. Dieser wartete nähmlich mit einem scheinbar leicht zu überquerenden, querliegenden Baumstamm auf. Wie Gene und Kurt das Hindernis gemeistert haben kann ich aufgrund meiner Position am Ende des Fahrerfeldes nicht sagen, aber Harry hatte nicht soviel Glück. Der versuchte seine angekündigten Willen zu Verbesserung der eigenen Fahrtechnik in die Tat umzusetzen und das Hindernis per Bunny-Hop zu überwinden. Dieser Versuch scheiterte jedoch an der Tatsache, dass der Baum nicht wie von Harry angenommen direkt auf dem Boden lag, sonder etwa 20 - 30 cm hoch in der Luft hing was eine Gesamt-Hindernishöhe von etwas mehr als einem halben Meter ausmachte. Ergebnis: Ein Überschlag, der Harry ein paar nette Schrammen im Gesicht, bestimmt ein paar blaue Flecke, einen verbogenen Lenker und ein Hinterrad, welches mit Sicherheit einer dieser Berg- und Talbahnen die man auf Jarmärkten findet die Schamesröte ins Gesicht treiben würde, einbrachte. Dazu kam der Schock, der Doris und mich glücklicherweise davon abgehalten hat selbiges zu probieren. Und Harrys einziger Kommentar war eben der besagte Titel dieses Beitrages.

In den noch folgenden Wald-und-Flur-Schraubsessions wurden dann unter anderem noch Harrys Hinterrad und Doris bombenfest eingestellten Klickies fahrbarer gemacht. Letztere veranlassten Doris nähmlich zu ständigen Flüchen, weil sie gezwungen war vor jedem Anstieg aus Angst vor einem Umfaller auszuklicken.

Der Rest der Tour verlief dann ersteinmal ziehmlich ruhig. Mein einziger Sturz an diesem Tag erfolgte dann auch promt direkt vor den Augen aller anwesenden Teilnehmer. Auslöser dafür war der (Kurts Aussage nach) längste Anstieg, den die Harburger Berge zu bieten haben. Dieser völlig vereiste Forstweg, konnte nur am Stück bewältigt werden. Ich jedoch machte den Fehler kurz abzusteigen, was zur Folge hatte, dass ich keine Chance hatte (mangels der bereits angesprochenen Spikes) wieder in Fahrt zu kommen und vor Wut den knappen Kilometer bis zum Berggipfel geschoben hab´. Oben angekommen, erwarteten mich bereits die anderen Teilnehmer. Also bin ich wieder aufgestiegen und wie eben erwähnt vor den Augen der anderen auch sofort wieder der Schwerkraft erlegen. *GRRRRR*

Von dort aus sollte es gar nicht mehr so weit zum Basislager und dem damit verbundenen Ende der Tour sein, was angesichts der drohenden Dunkelheit gar nicht so schlecht war. Aber wie immer kam natürlich alles anders. Unvorhergesehener Weise hatten uns wohl Waldarbeiter ein paar mächtig dicke Bäume in den Weg gelegt, was ein zügiges Vorrankommen unmöglich machte. so kamen wir ungewollter Weise zu unserem ersten Nightride. UND DAS OHNE LICHT...  Wie das in Eisenschwein-Punkte umgerechnet wird, kann ich nicht sagen aber meiner Einschätzung nach ist dieser Überlebenslampf, gespickt mit metertiefen Wasserlöchern, Hecken, Wölfen und dem Verlust von Genes Bike-Brille in Punkten UNBEZAHLBAR.

Irgendwann haben wir dann doch noch den Parkplatz erreicht, welcher sich (unserer Ansicht nach) als so eine Art Treffpunkt für Parkplatz-Sex herausstellt *lol*. Wie sonst ist zu erklären, dass quasi mitten in der Nacht Leute mit Ihren Autos mitten in den 
Wald fahren und dort grundlos fast 20 min. lang rumstehen *g*. Wer weiss was da passiert ist, als wir dan endlich weg waren.


Alles in allem war das eine gelungene Tour muss ich sagen, die wir bei Gelegenheit mal wiederholen sollten. Dann auch mit einer grösseren Besetzung .


mfg, Bischi


PS:  Die Bilder gibt´s, wenn Harry wieder von seiner Schulung zurück ist


----------



## jockel (14. Januar 2002)

nach Hamburg, erstens zu dem überaus lesenswerten Bericht und zweitens natürlich zum Erreichen der magischen 1000'er Grenze 

Ich freu mich schon auf Harrys neues Avantar, vielleicht ja mit Soll-Ist Vergleich  . Kann er eigentlich schon wieder feste Nahrung zu sich nehmen?

Ansonsten wurde ja wohl der/die ganze Biker/in gefordert, Orientierungssinn, oder, wenn nicht vorhanden, hündisches Hinterherhecheln, gefährliche Stunts, Eiskunstlauf, Wiederinstandsetzung der Technik unter Feldlagerbedingungen und und und...

Über die genaue Zahl der, auf alle Fälle zahlreich, zu vergebenden ES-Punkte berät derzeit noch die Kommision. Aber seid Euch bewußt, daß das Endergebnis von einigen als Vorwand genutzt werden könnte den Rest des Jahres auf der faulen Schwarte zu liegen. Um eben das zu vermeiden, werden wohl doch wieder einige Punkte abgezogen werden.

*Es könnte sein, daß der Norden, unter bestimmten Voraussetzungen, tatsächlich rockt*


----------



## gage_ (14. Januar 2002)

Ich muss sagen ich bin SCHWER beeindruckt ... jede Menge "Bergvolk"-Punkte gehen an insbesondere Harry (Du weisst schon, was ich meine ), aber auch an die anderen ...

Im Hinblick auf den von Euch erzielten Durschnitt und die so hoch gelobte Bodenbeschaffenheit denke ich, dass ich mit meiner Lastwagen-Winterbereifung gar nicht so fehl am Platze gewesen waere  .. aber mein Bike (das Boese ..) war erst gestern einsatzbereit ... und so hab ich mich eben alleine durch den Alstermatsch gequaelt ...


----------



## Rabbit (17. Januar 2002)

Moin moin!

Ja, ich war tatsächlich 3 Tage auf Seminar in München (Freising) und dort auch richtig offline!
Es gab zwar sogar ein [email protected] in Freising aber so dringend war's mir dann auch wieder nicht!

@Bischi: Super Bericht! Habe mich kostlich amüsiert. Besonderst nochmal über meine eigenen Aktionen 

Hier noch die Daten meines Bordcomputers:
*Distanz*: 40,46 km
*Schnitt*: 11,56 km/h
*Zeit*: 3:29:56
*V-MAX*: 40,9 km/h

@jockel: Nee, einen neuen Avatar wird's leider nicht geben, meine Wunde ist bereits wieder so stark verheilt, daß es auf einem 80x80 Pic nicht mehr zu sehen wäre! Die wenigen Bilder, sofern sie denn überhaupt was geworden sind werde ich gleich mal aus meiner Kamera saugen.

@Badehose: Erzähl mir doch bitte mal, wo Du deinen Kettennieter bezogen hast, der machte einen guten Eindruck!

Weiter so, 
Harry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rob (19. Januar 2002)

Ein wirklich schöner Bericht und bestimmt eine vielviel schönere Tour!!
Der Schnitt von 11km/h ist zwar bestimmt noch zu toppen, aber anscheinend scheint selbst im maritimen Hamburger Umland der Gevatter Frost die tiefen Tanne noch in seinem Banne zu haben.
Bin gespannt auf die Fotos!

Auf jeden Fall ist es schön zu lesen, dass sich die Hamburger auch zusammenraufen - nur mehr davon!!!


----------

